# Screen wash for winter



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

MJust looking for feedback on where is doing a decent deal on 5L anti-freeze screenwash deals.
I am looking for a -15 concentrate ideally but wanted to know if anyone had suggestions.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Can’t go wrong with Autoglym Professional Super Strength screen wash, goes down to -25c and is about £20-25 for 5l.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use Prestone screenwash and it’s fine. Used Holts previously which worked very well. Also got / used Quantum which been very pleased with. 

Wurth screenwash is supposed to be good as is AG stuff - not tried it yet, but going to pick up a bottle to try shortly.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Prestone is great. Works down to -30 (supposedly), and just over a fiver for 5 litres from Costco :thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

iCraig said:


> Can't go wrong with Autoglym Professional Super Strength screen wash, goes down to -25c and is about £20-25 for 5l.


What he said.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

BMW screenwash good for -60 if you need it. About £15 for 5l if you know where to look


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Ive always been satisfied with the Sonax Extreme. I mix it up to about a 25% solution for winter use in the UK. The blurb on the container suggests that 5l of concentrate will produce 15l of solution.
According to the Sonax product page:
Antifreeze and cleaning concentrate for windscreen washer units. Prevents ice formation in the washer unit tank, hoses and nozzles. The formula contains innovative nano-particles. The consequence is a significant increase in the cleaning speed. It is non hazardous to paintwork, chrome, rubber and plastics. Ideal for high quality XENON headlamps and light diffusing plastic headlamps in clear-glass optic. Ideal for vehicles with fan spray nozzles, as the product remains sprayable even at low temperatures.

If you watch the video on the www.sonax.de website you will see that it is tested by men in white lab coats so it must be good. The test machine looks very impressive.

One thing that I've never quite understood is the minimum temperature value; is it the temperature at which it begins to freeze in the nozzles, lines etc or will it remain liquid when sprayed onto the screen when traveling and the outside air temperature and the screen temperatures are at the stated temperature?


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Autoglym is my favourite all year round just adjust the dilution to the season


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

Used Prestone for years............ can't beat the Costco price.
Derek.


----------



## wlmoate (Nov 29, 2014)

Taxboy said:


> BMW screenwash good for -60 if you need it. About £15 for 5l if you know where to look


Fully agree with this and Autoglym Professional range.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

^^^ whilst I'm sure the Autoglym stuff is good, its 4 times the price of Prestone.


----------



## ScaryLady (Jul 8, 2006)

This is excellent, and often cheaper than current price:
SONAX NanoPro Xtreme 02325050 Anti-Freeze and Anti-Mist Concentrate 5 L https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00100LNDW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_k0QFDbWZP3VW5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I find some screen washes clog washer jets, especially the fan type. Autoglym doesn’t hence why i use it. Yes it’s expensive compared to some but it’s worth it.

Apparently neat it goes down to -45c!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Just come onto this thread.

Thanks for the suggestions.

IMHO a few ££'s on being able to see is money worth spending. Mucky/smeared screen + low sun/glare/dazzle from those wonderful super bright LED's coming the other way (Arrrrggggghhhh! :devil = crunch and lots and lots of ££££££'s & potentially much worse than that.

Andy.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Quantum for me from the bay, that said only have recent experience with Millers, excellent but not worth the extra over Quantrum and Sonax, of which again was more money than Quantum and left a film on the screen that smeared..


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

For the last five or six years I've always used the Aldi stuff when they have it on offer for 5L jugs - I'll usually buy enough that it does me a few years for both cars. If needs be you can run it neat but I generally find that even 30% solution is pretty good down to -5c. When it's getting closer to -15c I'll tend to run 50/50 or stronger but as it's so cheap you really don't mind doing that. Great stuff that makes a mockery of the prices some companies charge!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I use anglewax's, its good stuff

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

Another vote for BMW here. £3 buys you the small concentrate which makes 5l which is good to -20deg apparently. 

Also doesn't clog washer jets and streak free


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm with the Autoglym lovers - just adjust dilution to suit the season.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I used Alien Magic Clear view for a year now, 500mls for 12.99 makes 50litres. Technically it’s a summer screen wash however I used it all year around during the winter months I added alcohol to the mix about 250mls in a 5 litre can and never had freezing up once and the cars parked outside.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

padhinbed said:


> Another vote for BMW here. £3 buys you the small concentrate which makes 5l which is good to -20deg apparently.
> 
> Also doesn't clog washer jets and streak free


The 50ml bottle for £3 is a summer concentrate - it has no frost protection. Frost protection comes from Ethanol concentration, which is in all winter screenwash.

The BMW screenwash dilutions from the 5L winter bottle are

neat = -63 C
2:1 = -35 C
1:1 = -23 C
1:2 = -12 C

If you want to calculate your own frost protection (or see how much ethanol you're actually buying), you can use this table 
https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/ethanol-water-d_989.html
Ethanol Concentration (% by volume)


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

AutoSmart Clear View...they buy it in Alaska......lol

John Tht.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Titanium Htail said:


> AutoSmart Clear View...they buy it in Alaska......lol
> 
> John Tht.


Me too john. So far, I've found it to be great stuff.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

